# Budget Receiver with 4 HDMI IN and 3D Passthrough?



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everybody. I'm looking to replace my Onkyo HTX-22HDX which has 3D compatibility issues with my projector. If not for that, I won't need to change it, as the sound is more than enough for me.

So, I want to purchase a receiver for up to 250 dollars and since in my country the selection of receivers is very poor, I would import one from USA, so I would love some first hand experience recommendations.

I have very basic requirements: 4 HDMI in (3 HDMI in minimum), 1 HDMI out and 3D pass through. 4K capabilities is a plus.

By the way, I would probably use it as 2.1 at first, and over time I might add the 3 remaining speakers.

I don't have much more requirements than that, and so far I like this ones:

Yamaha RX-V373 $200
Yamaha RX-V375 $240
Yamaha RX-V377 $250
Yamaha RX-V473 $260 (Refurbished)
Yamaha RX-V575 $280 (Refurbished)

Denon AVR-E200 $170
Denon AVR-E300 $200
Denon AVR-1513 $230

Sony STR-DH740 $250

Which one would you choose? Any better option? Are refurbished Yamahas any good?

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Picking receivers that are close in features is a difficult task as you're dealing with minutia.

Refurbished Yamahas are as good as new with the exception of the warranty as refurbs have much shorter warranties.

Check out Accessories4Less. They have a refurbished Denon AVR-1513 for $109.99.

As too the question, what would I choose? I would choose a more expensive unit as I'm in it for three things, switching, amplifier section and room correction software. Of the ones you listed, I would choose either the Yamaha RX-V575 or the Denon AVR-1513.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> Picking receivers that are close in features is a difficult task as you're dealing with minutia.
> 
> Refurbished Yamahas are as good as new with the exception of the warranty as refurbs have much shorter warranties.
> 
> ...


He is not in the US and accessories4less don't ship outside the US .

For the OP .. the receivers that you are looking at are all in the same price range and you should chose the one that fits your needs . At those price ranges 4K might be out of the equation .


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

BeeMan458 said:


> Of the ones you listed, I would choose either the Yamaha RX-V575 or the Denon AVR-1513. Hope the above helps.


Thanks for taking your time to respond. Since the one's I listed are more or less in the same range, can I ask you why would you choose the ones you did? Sound wise, do you think there could be much difference between all the yamahas and the denons listed? That Denon for 124 dollars (they charge about 14 for shipping) looks really nice, but I have heard that the Denon's are less reliable than the Yamahas, is that so? 



Almadacr said:


> He is not in the US and accessories4less don't ship outside the US.


Thanks actually, I would be importing from USA, so that is not a problem. The problem is if they accept my international credit card or not.



Almadacr said:


> For the OP .. the receivers that you are looking at are all in the same price range and you should chose the one that fits your needs . At those price ranges 4K might be out of the equation.


Of those listed, most of the Yamahas support 4K, but that is the least of my concerns now. I just want something that just works, that has 4 HDMI in, and real 3d Passthrough, as my Onkyo 3D is not working.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

kwanbis said:


> Thanks actually, I would be importing from USA, so that is not a problem. The problem is if they accept my international credit card or not.


But from Accessorizes4Less or other vendor ? Because Accessorizes4Less don't ship receivers outside the US . all receivers have a foot note *Sold exclusively within the US only. No shipments allowed outside the US .


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Almadacr said:


> But from Accessorizes4Less or other vendor ? Because Accessorizes4Less don't ship receivers outside the US . all receivers have a foot note *Sold exclusively within the US only. No shipments allowed outside the US .


I would send it to a freighter company in USA.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

kwanbis said:


> I would send it to a freighter company in USA.


I just would be careful regarding warranties and got all confirmed . Depending where you buy it shipping out of the US voids the warranty , like Pioneer Elite's sold truth amazon don't have Pioneer warranty .


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

kwanbis said:


> Thanks for taking your time to respond. Since the one's I listed are more or less in the same range, can I ask you why would you choose the ones you did?


I always go for the AVR in my price range with the most features and amplifier output. I seek out quality reviews and any bench test reviews I can possibly find.



> Sound wise, do you think there could be much difference between all the yamahas and the denons listed? That Denon for 124 dollars (they charge about 14 for shipping) looks really nice, but I have heard that the Denon's are less reliable than the Yamahas, is that so?


I don't suspect there's going be a sound difference between the two AVRs. In double-blind studies, when the curtain goes down, those who have experience with a particular AVR, using recorded material they're intimately familiar with, are unable to choose their AVR above a fifty percent threshold or that of random chance. Their "excuse," all the double-blind studies, every single one, are flawed. And the participants have stated, if the tests weren't flawed, they would have done much better. And if I wasn't so slow, I'd win every race.

As to reliability issues. I've ready much and experienced little. I've had many receivers, CD players, Blu-ray players, DVD players, tube amplifiers and flat screens manufactured by Denon, Marantz, Samsung and Vizio. I've had a single flagship Marantz receiver go bad within the warranty period and Marantz promptly sent us a replacement unit. We had a Samsung flat screen go bad after four years, gave it away to a repair shop and after a year and a half, haven't had any trouble with the Samsung replacement. We upgraded a 32" flat screen, which hasn't given us a lick of trouble, for a 42" Vizio that's a year old and it's performed flawlessly. The point, most gear will work fine for years with the occasional problem and in the US, home theater gear is getting so inexpensive that it's become throw away such as the refurbished Denon 1513 for $110.00 USD. The point, I can't address Yamaha directly other than to say it has an excellent reputation. I can say from personal experience that Marantz and Denon too, have an excellent track record.



> Of those listed, most of the Yamahas support 4K, but that is the least of my concerns now. I just want something that just works, that has 4 HDMI in, and real 3d Passthrough, as my Onkyo 3D is not working.


We don't have 3D capability nor have we upgraded to 4K technology so those are issues I can't directly address. My opinion on matters of this kind, always go with the choice that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside so you're not left second-guessing your selection......even if it costs you twenty or forty USDs more. What price, peace of mind?

Sound and Vision, Yamaha RX-V575.

Sound and Vision, Denon AVR-1513 and Yamaha RX-V575.

FWIW, for room correction, I have used both Audyssey MultEQ XT and XT32 w/SubEQ HT. I much prefer the latter and found XT to be seriously lacking but that's another can of worms.

They're all going do you fine. Remember, you're the final arbiter.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> I don't suspect there's going be a sound difference between the two AVRs. In double-blind studies, when the curtain goes down, those who have experience with a particular AVR, using recorded material they're intimately familiar with, are unable to choose their AVR above a fifty percent threshold or that of random chance. Their "excuse," all the double-blind studies, every single one, are flawed. And the participants have stated, if the tests weren't flawed, they would have done much better. And if I wasn't so slow, I'd win every race.


Any proof of this ??? Links ???? 

BTW Sonnie also stated that receivers in his own environment that he reviewed they all have different sounds . Is he also wrong ???

You should listen to this video carefully from Audioholics and what they say what happens in the audio world . This is regarding amps and not AVR's .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://tom-morrow-land.com/tests/ampchall/


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

BeeMan458 said:


> I always go for the AVR in my price range with the most features and amplifier output. I seek out quality reviews and any bench test reviews I can possibly find.
> 
> We don't have 3D capability nor have we upgraded to 4K technology so those are issues I can't directly address. My opinion on matters of this kind, always go with the choice that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside so you're not left second-guessing your selection......even if it costs you twenty or forty USDs more.


Thanks so much for your thorough response.

Let me bother you once more, of all the receivers listed, do you think I should NOT buy any of them? And, any other receiver on the 250 range I should consider? THANKS!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

kwanbis said:


> Thanks so much for your thorough response.


...



> Let me bother you once more, of all the receivers listed, do you think I should NOT buy any of them? And, any other receiver on the 250 range I should consider? THANKS!


I see no reason, other than a unit fails to serve your needs, not to buy. As to the $250.00USD range:

The Marantz NR1403.

The Marantz NR1403.

Discussion on this unit: Marantz NR1403 5.1 Channel Receiver Enough Power for Towers?

Just repeating so my motives aren't suspect, my experience is with Marantz and Denon which makes me guilty of being a fanboy of Denon/Marantz.

Disclosure; we recently retired a Marantz SR5007 to backup duty in favor of a Denon AVR-4520CI. I wanted the unit for the amplifier section and Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT room corrections software. I now have my dream system and when I pass, I can do so with a smile.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just repeating so my motives aren't suspect, my experience is with Marantz and Denon which makes me guilty of being a fanboy of Denon/Marantz.


Thanks. I think I would follow your suggestion and "go with the choice that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside so you're not left second-guessing your selection". At least I know the Yamahas, the Denons and the Marantz should be good enough.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

kwanbis said:


> Thanks. I think I would follow your suggestion and "go with the choice that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside so you're not left second-guessing your selection".


...


----------

